# stuff that broke already...



## jarrodski (May 5, 2009)

hmm... 4 spokes, a set of brakes on the squishy bike, a chain....    not bad.  

this all happened at Diablo this past saturday.  the chain happened after one of the ski jump style launch ramps, after which i went to pedal hard to get speed for a flat section comingup and it must have gotten stuck or sometihng... boo.  the spokes happened after I landed a fairly intermediate drop with a lot of force... meat head style.. i dont know why, but it felt awesome... all the way up until i heard the spokes snap.  And the brakes... the brakes were hayes 9... they suck.  don't purchase them.  they get hot after about 200 yards of down hill and begin the process of becoming harder and harder to squeeze while simulatniously working more and more shitty like.  haha.  i almost woodsed it about 2 dozen times that day.  

what's on your list?


----------



## icedtea (May 5, 2009)

just a flat tire..


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2009)

i haven't broken anything yet this season.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2009)

I think my bike computer might be done.


----------



## WoodCore (May 5, 2009)

icedtea said:


> just a flat tire..



Same here.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 5, 2009)

derailluer hanger, chain (same ride - 50 yds apart), pinch flat


----------



## Talisman (May 5, 2009)

One spoke and a chain on the same ride, but had a spare link so I avoided the walk of shame.  Two flats, but the season is early.


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Nothing yet.


----------



## Talisman (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nothing yet.



Can I borrow your bike?


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

Talisman said:


> Can I borrow your bike?



Not if you're going to break it.

My bike got a make over in the off season so I'm hoping that it'll be pretty trouble free for a while.  The biggest thing was some burly wheels, which are heavy, but hopefully I won't have all the busted spokes and warped rims like last season.  I've also been playing it safe with tire pressure by keeping it at 40 instead of my usual 35, to avoid pinch flats.


----------



## JD (May 5, 2009)

Talisman said:


> One spoke and a chain on the same ride, but had a spare link so I avoided the walk of shame.  Two flats, but the season is early.



If you break a chain, you can make your bike a 1 speed for the ride out...fwiw...


----------



## jarrodski (May 5, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Not if you're going to break it.
> 
> My bike got a make over in the off season so I'm hoping that it'll be pretty trouble free for a while.  The biggest thing was some burly wheels, which are heavy, but hopefully I won't have all the busted spokes and warped rims like last season.  I've also been playing it safe with tire pressure by keeping it at 40 instead of my usual 35, to avoid pinch flats.



40... holy crap.  that's crazy.  must roll nice and quick


----------



## Greg (May 5, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> 40... holy crap.  that's crazy.  must roll nice and quick



Brian's a big boy don't forget...


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> 40... holy crap.  that's crazy.  must roll nice and quick



At my weight and riding style I'll pinch flat at least once a ride at 35.  I'd rather have it lower, but I don't like changing flats all that often.  I'm gonna experiment with lower pressures now that I have wider rims which add some volume.  At some point I'm probably going to give ghetto tubeless a shot so I don't have to worry about it anymore.  Of course if I dropped a few pounds that would help too...


----------

